# Audible "Share" program somewhat similar to Kindle book loaning announced



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw this being discussed in the Writers' Cafe...

www.digitalbookworld.com/2016/audible-announces-new-instant-gifting-feature/

Audible Listeners Can Now Give Complete Audible Audio Titles Free to Family, Friends and Colleagues

New feature allows customers to use their Audible apps to send any Audible titles they own to others via text, e-mail, Facebook Messenger, and WhatsApp

NEWARK, N.J. - May 11, 2016 - Audible Inc., the world's largest seller and producer of downloadable audiobooks and other spoken-word entertainment, today announced the release of a new feature that allows listeners to give any audiobook they own in their "My Library" to others instantly via e-mail, text, Facebook Messenger or WhatsApp, using their iOS, Android and Windows 10 devices.

*Each recipient gets his or her first title through the program for free, and Audible will pay authors, actors and other rights holders the equivalent value of each recipient's first title. 
*
"Audible's many millions of habitués know how our audio service can enhance the quality and character of daily life - whether driving, exercising, or working around the house. Audible is growing at historic rates as powerful words matched by powerful performances redefine reading and listening," said Audible founder and CEO Donald Katz.

"Audible customers also understand that they own each title they buy as members or a la carte purchasers, and they can carry their Audible libraries around forever. Now, for the first time, our listeners can send complete titles to anyone in the US and the cost is on us." Katz added, "We are proud to celebrate our current listeners and listeners to come by offering sharing in the form of a gift - a gift of considerable value in terms of dollars and, we hope, a gift that introduces others to the unbridled and often transformative power of the spoken word."

Whether an Audible title owner is a book club member who wants to share an audiobook with an entire group, a teacher recommending a title to a class, or an enthusiastic listener giving to a friend, this new feature is designed to be easy to use. Simply tap on the 'Send this Book' icon in your My Library, and the audiobook you give will be sent free to as many people as a customer wants to include (and it remains in your library). If it is a recipient's first time accepting an audiobook via this feature the recipient does not need to sign up for a free trial or use a credit card to redeem the title.

During a recent beta test of this new feature, Audible customers celebrated the opportunity to share their passion for audio storytelling: 
- "It's a wonderful way to get my friends and family hooked on audiobooks." 
- "It is EXTREMELY cool to be able to share a book I love with a friend for FREE." 
- "It is so easy, and it allows me another way to share. The social aspect is like a virtual book club."

Audible invented and commercialized the first digital audio player in 1997, and has since been at the forefront of the explosively growing audiobook download segment. In 2015, listeners around the world downloaded 1.6 billion hours of audio from Audible outlets; Audible members downloaded an average of more than 17 books over the course of the year. Two thirds of new Audible members are first-time audiobook buyers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I was part of the beta group & shared several books with relatives ... I surprised that I haven't had any feedback from them about the experience on their end.
I'm such an Audible fiend - have had an annual platinum subscription for at least 4 years (yes, I want 24 credits all at once, I listen to audiobooks that much!).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, Carol!  I wish I had been your friend.  

Betsy


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> I was part of the beta group & shared several books with relatives ... I surprised that I haven't had any feedback from them about the experience on their end.
> I'm such an Audible fiend - have had an annual platinum subscription for at least 4 years (yes, I want 24 credits all at once, I listen to audiobooks that much!).


Me too! But I'm worse. I have to re-up 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Me too! But I'm worse. I have to re-up 2 or 3 times a year.


I would have to re-up as well but our local public library has an awesome digital library. So I get as much as I can from the library first and then just purchase what I know I'll re-listen to repeatedly (for convenience and to actually support the author).


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

CegAbq said:


> I'm such an Audible fiend - have had an annual platinum subscription for at least 4 years (yes, I want 24 credits all at once, I listen to audiobooks that much!).


!

Do you follow certain narrators? You must have opinions on some of them. I "read" a book by a former local, Ilyana Kadushin, and thought it was pretty fine, but I haven't seen her called on to do many audiobooks.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cal Lumney said:


> !
> 
> Do you follow certain narrators? You must have opinions on some of them. I "read" a book by a former local, Ilyana Kadushin, and thought it was pretty fine, but I haven't seen her called on to do many audiobooks.


There are definitely narrators that I follow - but I won't buy a book just because of the narrator.
HOWEVER, I will refuse to listen to an audiobook because of a narrator. 
And if there is an audiobook I'm thinking of, I get excited if it is read by particular narrators.
I like Ilyana Kadushin.


----------

